# [Video] Swiss German L4E / Polish V tutorial for Pyraminx (English subtitles)



## Bubtore (Oct 18, 2015)

As said in the title, this tutorial is in Swiss German. I bet most of you haven't heard someone speaking it yet.
(here's some infos about it if you'd like to see more of it : http://www.eldrid.ch/swgerman.htm)
But in order to make it comprehensible for most of you, I've added en english subtitles.

Well, about L4E, I would say it's getting more and more popular : I got 3rd at WC15 with it, and Dohyun plus Rafal have done official sub3 averages with it, so it's definitely worth looking at its future progression !

Have a good day,
Reto


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 18, 2015)

WTF I speak german (obviously ) but only understood like 1/3 of it xD


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 18, 2015)

Awesome, there has been an annoying absence of an L4E tutorial for a long time. (I could've have made one, but I'm too lazy and it wouldn't have turned out as good as yours ) definitely going to direct people to this video. 

One quick question: for four-flip why do you do (hedge U')x3 instead of (sledge U)x3, for me it's significantly faster.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 18, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Awesome, there has been an annoying absence of an L4E tutorial for a long time. (I could've have made one, but I'm too lazy and it wouldn't have turned out as good as yours ) definitely going to direct people to this video.



Dohyun has a similar tutorial in Korean with English subtitles.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 18, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Awesome, there has been an annoying absence of an L4E tutorial for a long time. (I could've have made one, but I'm too lazy and it wouldn't have turned out as good as yours ) definitely going to direct people to this video.
> 
> One quick question: for four-flip why do you do (hedge U')x3 instead of (sledge U)x3, for me it's significantly faster.


I think that hedge U' is better since it is easier to finger trick if you don't use your pushes and pulls for U and U'.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 18, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Awesome, there has been an annoying absence of an L4E tutorial for a long time. (I could've have made one, but I'm too lazy and it wouldn't have turned out as good as yours ) definitely going to direct people to this video.
> 
> One quick question: for four-flip why do you do (hedge U')x3 instead of (sledge U)x3, for me it's significantly faster.



I made one


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 18, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I made one



I sort of did. More like walkthrough solves and a method overview which should be sufficient for (intuitive) L4E.


----------



## Bubtore (Oct 18, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I think that hedge U' is better since it is easier to finger trick if you don't use your pushes and pulls for U and U'.



Exactly.

Actually I was just testing the new light box we have, and sent 2-3 pictures of cubes to friends.
And then they wanted me to do a pyra tutorial in there.


----------

